# What is the width of HO track?



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I searched for this on the web. I didn't realize it would be such an elusive dimension, but what is the outside (tie end to tie end) width of a piece of HO track?

I don't know if there is a standard tie width for standard gauge HO track, but a piece of Atlas flex track or snap track is fine if someone would be kind enough to measure a piece for me and post the dimension here.

I need to know this so I know how much wood to leave on the side of the tracks before I start cutting out the plywood.

I'll be using cork roadbed for the whole layout.

Thanks fellas.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

The only standard is the gauge. Everything else, from rail height to tie height, to tie width, to tie length, to tie centre separation, tie colour...it depends on the make.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Atlas code 100 track ties are 1 1/8" and Midwest cork when laid is a shade under 2". For the ply subroad bed I used 2 1/2" but should probably be 2 3/4" to allow for better transition from curve to straight. Yep, sideways as usual!


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

bwells said it all for HO.

In the real world...

Ties shall be 8'-0", 8'-6", or 9'-0" long as specified by the customer. Thickness, width, and length specified are minimum dimensions for green ties. Dry or treated ties may be 1/4" thinner or narrower than the specified sizes. Ties exceeding these dimensions by more than 1" shall be
rejected. The grade of each tie shall be determined at the point of most wane on the top face of
the tie within the rail-bearing areas. The rail-bearing areas are those sections between 20" and
40" from the center of the tie. The top of the tie shall be the narrowest face and/or the horizontal
face farthest from the heart or pith center.
All rail-bearing areas shall measure as follows: 7" grade crossties shall be 7" x 9" in cross
section with a maximum of 1" of wane in the top rail-bearing areas. A maximum of 20% of the
ties in any given quantity may be square-sawn 7" x 8" in cross section with no wane in the railbearing
areas. A 6" grade tie shall be 6" x 8" in cross section with a maximum of 1" of wane
permitted in the top rail-bearing areas. For both 6" and 7" grade ties, wane shall be permitted on
the bottom face so long as it does not exceed 1" at any given point.


just divide by 87 
https://www.rta.org/assets/docs/rtaspecificationsbooklet.pdf


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks Bwells.


----------

